# 1951 coca cola bottle before and after



## RCO (Jul 20, 2012)

just found this bottle today when i was swimming around a dock in baysville , Ontario near lake of bays .  its a coca cola bottle from 1951 , neat bottle , i have a few coke's allready but not this specific year . anyways though i'd share my cleaning experience . it was an extremely dirty bottle but after a quick wash it looks like year and in great condition . 

 the bottle as it looked like after i found it


----------



## RCO (Jul 20, 2012)

the bottle now , after a spray and wash . used some soap , toothbrush and stick to clean all the goo out . it looks like new .


----------



## TJSJHART (Jul 20, 2012)

nice lookin bottle..almost thought it was a NDNR coke, because it was clear, but it's a canadian bottle. ???


----------



## RCO (Jul 21, 2012)

yes its a canadian bottle , the canadian bottles are all glass and have the date on bottom but no city . i have a couple from 40's - 50's and there always like that . i don't know  why more info wasn't added to the bottles . 
 this bottle would of been from the local coca cola distributor for our area which was called Brown's Beverages of Gravenhurst , Ontario . i recently saw some of there old ads from way back that showed older coke bottles and showed how they were selling 6 packs of coca cola as a special . it was posted in a restaurant collage so cannot post to computer unfortuently .


----------



## 2find4me (Jul 21, 2012)

I have a coke from Dothan, AL that is dated 1953 below the coca cola words.


----------



## FoundBottle (Aug 6, 2012)

WOW-That's what I'm talking about. I have a lot of reading to do in the forum. getting rid of green moss stains, tree roots stuck to inside, thick dirt.  I have a lot to learn.  That is one cool coke bottle. Congrats.


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Aug 7, 2012)

OVER AT BOTTLE BEACH HERE ON LONG ISLAND, THERE WERE DOZENS OF OLD COKES EXPOSED AT LOW TIDE. I GRABBED A FEW AND ONE WAS (LIKE YOURS) A CLEAR ONE (LTD). I THOUGHT IT WAS RATHER RANDOM. I'LL BET I COULD'VE FILLED UP 3-4 CASES OF COKE BOTTLES IN A SHORT WALKING DISTANCE. I SOAKED MINE IN A BLEACH/WATER MIX FOR ABOUT A WEEK BEFORE CLEANING WITH A BOTTLE BRUSH. LIKE MOST BOTTLES ROLLING AROUND IN A SALTWATER AND BEACH AREA FOR A FEW DECADES....THEY WERE SLIGHTY ETCHED.


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Aug 7, 2012)

.


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Aug 7, 2012)

COKES I TOOK ARE IN BACK ROW....


----------

